# Central Alabama/Blackbelt Hunting Clubs?



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

How many of you guys belong to a Hunting Club located in Central Alabama? At one time the Central part of the State known as the Black Belt was "The Place" to hunt in Alabama, and I still think it is the best part of the State, but not as uneven with the rest of the State of Alabama as it once was. Regardless, I have poked around at the idea of looking into joining a club west of Montgomery/Talladega and south of Birmingham and North of Monroeville. Areas/Communities that would be inside that box would be Aliceville, Cuba, Thomasville, Butler Coffeeville, Gilberttown, Thomaston and so on......

Any of you guys belong to a Club in that Box?


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey Garbo,
My cousin has 1300 acres leased in the far north west corner of Pike County around China Grove. ( just south east of Montgomery)


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

I wouldn't rule out Dallas or Wilcox either Curtis. IMO, two of the best counties in Alabama when it comes to quality deer.


----------



## fishinfool2 (Mar 31, 2010)

I am in a 1300 acre club in Butler county. The club shoots quite a few hammers every year. 9 members looking for the 10th. All mature hunters, 1100 per year. 6 point rule, but we really only shoot 8 and above( you mite get heckled a little if you shoot a 6). Your kids are welcome. You can shoot does for meat. Lots of turkeys also. Easy drive up I65, exit 107 by Evergreen. Lots of planted green fields, shooting houses, and stands. No private stands, the first to sign it out gets it. Send me a PM and I'll put you in touch with the camp lead. We all have travel traileres we stay in, nothing fancy. Send me a PM if interested. Regards/Keith


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

that area is not what it used to be 20 to 30 years ago. there is virtually no farming up there anymore. thats what made it so good. now we pay the farmers to grow pine trees or nothing at all.


----------



## stickmyshare (Jun 11, 2008)

I've got a club in Bullock Co. south of Union Springs. We've got 1237 acres that joins a quail plantation, a farm, and another quality club. We've got 8 members...3 from South Florida, 4 local, and 1 from Denver, CO. Looking for a someone to possibly replace my Denver member next year or addition to increase the offseason program. 

My south FL members have hunted...all 3 hunted a week of bow season. One hunted opening week of gun season. All three will hunt a week during Jan 15-Jan31. My Denver member will come for the first time next week and will hunt a week during the Jan time frame.


----------



## horse sense (Oct 4, 2007)

stick my share,

sent you a pm


----------



## broxson16 (Aug 25, 2008)

shanester said:


> that area is not what it used to be 20 to 30 years ago. there is virtually no farming up there anymore. thats what made it so good. now we pay the farmers to grow pine trees or nothing at all.



I agree with shanester. Wilcox and Dallas have definitely went down hill. There are still some quality deer but nothing like there was 10 to 20 years ago.


----------



## stickmyshare (Jun 11, 2008)

horse sense said:


> stick my share,
> 
> sent you a pm


called after hours, so PM sent


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

stickmyshare said:


> I've got a club in Bullock Co. south of Union Springs. We've got 1237 acres that joins a quail plantation, a farm, and another quality club. We've got 8 members...3 from South Florida, 4 local, and 1 from Denver, CO. Looking for a someone to possibly replace my Denver member next year or addition to increase the offseason program.
> 
> My south FL members have hunted...all 3 hunted a week of bow season. One hunted opening week of gun season. All three will hunt a week during Jan 15-Jan31. My Denver member will come for the first time next week and will hunt a week during the Jan time frame.


Sounds like my lease, we have 3000 acres and the most people that has been on it at one time including guest is 7.


----------

